#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como usar o editor de texto vi para sair e salvar?
como faco para sair e salvar as alteracoes no editor em modo texto, neste caso o editor vi???

----------


## Wronieri

após fazer as alteraçôes no texto, tecle esc digite ":wq" sem aspas que ele salva e sai, fique atento q se vc digitou ":wq" e saiu no texto, tem que teclar esc para sair do modo insert.

espero ter ajudado

----------


## Marcio68Almeida

Caso o vi reclame na hora de gravar com o :wq pode ser que esse arquivo esteja sendo manipulado por outra pessoa, para forçar a gravação, use :wq! o ponto de exclamação é uma forma de forçar, por exemplo se quizer sair SEM gravar use :q!
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## estanisgeyer

Quer uma maneira fácil, mas muito fácil?
faça :x que não existe mais fácil que isto.

Marcelo Estanislau
Standard Networks

----------


## thiagog

eu aprendi lendo esse artigo aqui no underlinux.

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...icle&artid=172

ate mais.
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------

